# Happy New Year



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy New Year to everyone on TC


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy New Year Judith and to all on the forum.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Malx said:


> Happy New Year Judith and to all on the forum.


Thank you Malx. You also


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Happy New Year, Judith. 
Happy New Year to everyone on TC. 
Health & Happiness & Hope to all. *


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> *Happy New Year, Judith.
> Happy New Year to everyone on TC.
> Health & Happiness & Hope to all. *


Thank you. To you also


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy New Year, Judith and everyone else here on TC. I hope everyone has a good and healthy 2021


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy New Year to everyone too. Primarily good health


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Happiest of New Year to all


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy New Year to all members, admin and everyone else involved with TC


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy New Year to all TC members!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Felice Anno nuovo!

Henry!


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Perhaps I'm a bit late here but I also wish a happy new year to everyone at TC!


----------

